# Ground Blinds



## Pilgrim (Jul 23, 2006)

Ameristep, Double Bull, Cabela's, Red Head?  Which blind do you use, and why?


----------



## marathon (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't use a "built" blind per say. What I use is blind material that is 4'x12' and VERY lightweight and has holes punched through it. I carry 2 of them to the woods with me all the time. Just get a small plastic bottle and put some tacks and cotton in to supress the rattling noise and all you have to do is stick the tacks into trees or even a small bush and you can make a blind almost anywhere, don't have to worry 'bout having enough flat or open space to set up. Also much less cumbersome and aggravating than having to fold up the other type blinds. Can get at Wal-Mart for about $20 per roll.


----------



## Bruz (Jul 26, 2006)

Ameristep PentHouse for Bow Hunting and the Ameristep OutHouse for Gun. THe Penthouse allows you to shoot a bow either standing or sitting. The OutHouse is tigt but easy to conceal for gun....I took my first deer from one last year. 

Ameristep is the best bang for the buck in my opinion.


----------



## bigpaws (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I hunt public land in Illinois, Mr. Tree offers the best coverage. I use the Ameristep Outhouse-Gun when I go hunting in Texas.


my sweeter insanity.. www.huntmdown.com


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 29, 2006)

What Marathon said !!!!
Small "tripod" folding stool, or strap on tree seat, and you
can set up anywhere...Just scratch the leaves/sticks
away from your "spot"....I use natural bushes and trees
as much as I can to "blend in" with natural cover....
As you clear out your spot to sit, the fresh dirt smell also
aids in covering your scent.....


----------



## DAWGFANinTN (Jul 29, 2006)

I was hunting out of my ameristep last year and it seems some of the hogs noticed the black hole for the window.  and hogs supposedly have poor eye sight.  any suggestions on what to do to help shield the black hole of the window?


----------



## bigpaws (Jul 29, 2006)

DAWGFANinTN,

Hmmm.. That's a good question. I don't hunt hogs. Let me ask my buddies what he uses and I'll post back.

my sweet insanity... www.huntmdown.com


----------



## cfbutler31 (Jul 29, 2006)

i  hunted out of double bull t2 last yr, i liked it a lot, i had to bush it in, and cover black holes with camoflage, but once i did that, i disappeared according to the animals around me, they all came very close and had no spookings, i will be otg more this year, it is a very cool perspective to be eye to eye to a deer, at six yards, eating a sandwich, sandwich eating by me not the deer, and he don't know your there, try it , you'll like it


----------



## bigpaws (Jul 29, 2006)

cfbutler31,

Wow! I like it, sounds surreal!  Eye 2 Eye with a sandwich! What kind of sandwich?


----------



## tearbritches (Jul 30, 2006)

i don't use commercial blinds, instead i just build a real one out of native vegetation. it really doesn't take much to break up your outline. i do think the tent style blinds would be good on a rainy day. i have built several blinds w/ a camo tarp for a roof. i do feel that a roof is a good idea because it keeps you in the shadows.


----------



## WSB (Jul 30, 2006)

I have a Ameristep Outhouse blind and it works well for gun hunting but it's not big enough for bow hunting. I am going to get a bigger one for bow season. I like Ameristep because they are cheaper in price than other brands and to me they are just as good.


----------



## Son (Jul 30, 2006)

*blinds*

Go for the doghouse, plenty room to draw bow in those.
I like the closed in blinds because they hold most of your scent in, isolate ya from the weather and hides movement. And there' room for a comfortable chair for little naps.


----------



## bigpaws (Jul 31, 2006)

*Naps???*

Son,

Comfortable naps.....? I never thought of that! I'll need to check it out!


----------



## cfbutler31 (Aug 1, 2006)

roast beef and swiss cheese, good eatin, keeps me in the stand all day, that ole deer wasn't gettin it from me either


----------



## deerhunter270 (Aug 2, 2006)

I use the Ameristep Doghouse TSC. It is the sent proof one. I just picked up another one today at  Bass Pro. It was the one with reversiable patterns. I think Realtree Hardwoods on one side, and Advantage Max 4 on the other. There is a zipper that you unzip to flip the blind to the camo pattern you want. There is plenty of room for drawing back a bow. I am going to be using it a lot this year to bowhunt, and gun hunt out of. I have shot a coulple deer out of it. I have had deer feed right up to no more than 5 yards away from the blind without a problem. It is also big enough to fit two people comfortable in while gun or bowhunting.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 2, 2006)

*Double Bull T2 Ground Blind rocks!!!*

It took a while and there was a lot ot temptation and comments from some folks to go for the mass marketed ground blinds.

While browsing catalogs will portray all good in a positive light, once you get near each blind the results speak for themselves. It may be expensive but some items are price driven purchases and others are investments.

I won't give up on my climber/hang on stands and will use them but this year I think they will be a back up as I use the T2 as my main deal.

Here's what really stood out when I finally saved enough to get my T2 BD Blind (recall, I got the Ameristep pop up Tee Pee type blind and had used it for years before I upgraded to DB):

* It does not shine. Those plastic/nylon or whatever they are coverings shine big time. I noticed it and last year I had no luck deer hunting in it as the deer spooked anytime I used it. Thus began my journey for a better blind which led me to DB.

* It does not flap. Tight as a drum. A format others have followed but they shine so it does not offset that major factor shine is bad when hunting or scouting.

* Great flexibility. Not lugging in stands/climbers and trying to find a perfect tree that will accept the gear.

* Very easy & quiet to set up, take down, and re set up when necessary. Quiet too. Much better than any ladder/hang on/climber in the noise department.

* Easy to move/readjust for the shot. The inside is black and is has camo netting over the shooting holes. It makes you almost invisible to deer and traps your scent. I've already tested it and the Turkey & Deer walked right past me in my blind. With the bugs and heat we are having they never saw me swat away the fly or wipe the sweat off my brow. How concerned are we with movement on a tree stand?

*Safer on the ground. Don't have to worry about falling as you would while lining up to take a shot on a stand. Les hassle when nature calls. There is no tent bottom so you wont have the TS making noise if you move about in the blind. Just kick the leaves and stuff to the edges to act as a filter for any scent that may try and get out thru the bottom of the blind. I don't want to be standing on blind material like they have in some pop ups.

* Hunt with a buddy. Both can hunt or one could film the hunt. I think only double ladder stands and box blinds can match this but with less flexibility, harder set up and higher cost. If you have a child you can get them into hunting and not worry about the fidget factor in the DB blind!

* Wind/Weather is less of an issue in the blind. Scent stays trapped and the blind does not flap. My Ameristeap looks like it sends out nautical signal flags in even light wind! If it rains or snows in my T2, I'm dry.

* Room for all your gear. Weps are handy and you can have lunch and snacks avaliable without worry about critters seeing the movement.

* Game gets close! They do it now and I expect their patterns will remain the same when the hunting season comes around. Pretty cool being eye level and in close like that. Takes your breath away and sure gets the heart a pumping!

So, that is what I like about the blind. The shine factor is critical and the DB does not shine. I got the T2 because I am hunting wary urban deer on small plots so I found this blind super easy to carry and very easy to set up. I bought the DB Tri-pod stool as it sits at a better height than the hunting chairs I bought at Wally World. I also bought the ground bow holder, it's very slick and handy and was only $10.

So, I think I am good to go. T2 as my main hunting method with the 2 fixed stands as back up and my climber if I ever need it. Having this flexibility will really help. I am happy I saved up and got the T2. I believe the materials are more durable and will hold up better than my Ameristep deal. They have other blinds if you have need for the benefits they offer.

Check it out next time you have a chance. I don't go this nuts over most stuff but having the best ground blind just adds the extra demsion to my hunting tools that I needed.


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Double Bull T2 blind*

I posted a long review of the DB T2 you may wish to do a quick search on the forums. I hope you find it very helpful.


----------



## jambone (Aug 25, 2006)

I use ameristep dog house for me and my son.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 26, 2006)

I bought the DB Matrix this year and really excited about the coming season because of it. Actually, I bought it more for hunting turkeys with my bow, but I also like hunting from the ground so this can only help.
I have set it up several times to practice the process and also shot my longbow out of it. I am already very impressed. Wish I had bought one last year.


----------



## DaGris (Aug 28, 2006)

I just ordered one today from cabelas. I will use it some but my wife is the real reason I bought it. she went hunting with me several time last year but was uncomfortable with climbing in and out of stands. I have the perfect spot for a ground blind (I HOPE! ).


----------



## Dub (Aug 28, 2006)

Cool,  good luck!!!!!


----------

